# [dxr3]em8300-modules compile failed

## elyes

Hello,

Can't emerge em8300-modules.

Here is the issue "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules/bt865.c:46:28: erreur fatale: linux/videodev.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" --> (translation the system do not find linux/videodev.h)

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ cat /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/temp/build.log 

 * Package:    media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: media-video@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.38.2-zen/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.38.2-zen

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking em8300-0.18.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules ...

 * Applying em8300-modules-0.18.0-2.6.35.patch ...

 * QA Notice: Your patch uses relative paths '../'.

 *  In the future this will cause a failure.

 * 3:--- ../include/linux/em8300.h

 * 4:+++ ../include/linux/em8300.h                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules ...

make -j2 KERNEL_LOCATION=/usr/src/linux 

[ ! -x ./update_em8300_version.sh ] || ./update_em8300_version.sh em8300_version.h

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules modules

make[1] : on entre dans le r��pertoire �� /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-zen20110404 ��

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules/adv717x.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules/bt865.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules/bt865.c:46:28: erreur fatale: linux/videodev.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

compilation termin��e.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules/bt865.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des t��ches non termin��es....

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules/adv717x.c:42:28: erreur fatale: linux/videodev.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

compilation termin��e.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules/adv717x.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules] Erreur 2

make[1] : on quitte le r��pertoire �� /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-zen20110404 ��

make: *** [build] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3365:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake KERNEL_LOCATION="${KERNEL_DIR}" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.18.0/work/em8300-0.18.0/modules'

elyes@MyGentoo ~ $
```

don't know if it is a know bug   :Confused: 

(FYI) here is my dxr3:

```
00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Sigma Designs, Inc. REALmagic Hollywood Plus DVD Decoder (rev 02)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

   Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 1
```

Best Regards,

Elyes

----------

## SamuliSuominen

V4L v1 which is videodev.h is gone since >= 2.6.38 kernel headers.     Only V4L v2 is now support.     I'm afraid you have to use older kernel for that hardware, or just stop using the hardware.

The dxr3 driver development has also been dead for nearly 2 years.

----------

## elyes

Thank you.

I'll stop using this old card 

-- out of topic 

will just use my dbox2 for TV :

```
~ # uname -av

Linux dbox 2.4.37-dbox2 #16 Do 11. M��r 01:56:51 CET 2010 ppc GNU/Linux

~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

cpu      : 8xx

clock      : 67MHz

bus clock   : 67MHz

revision   : 0.0 (pvr 0050 0000)

bogomips   : 66.96
```

I have to fix a (hardware) problem with the remote control  :Sad:   (or buy a new one)

Best Regards,

Elyes

----------

## elyes

Hello,

I've found this page: https://github.com/austriancoder/v4l2-em8300 .

I'll give it a try and let you know.

thx.

----------

## elyes

Hello,

em8300 & bt865 compile well, but it is not the case for adv717x.o 

it is just commented in Kbuild file

```

.....

.....

#MOD_DESTDIR := drivers/video

em8300-objs := em8300_main.o em8300_i2c.o em8300_audio.o em8300_fifo.o \

                em8300_video.o em8300_misc.o em8300_dicom.o em8300_ucode.o \

                em8300_ioctl.o em8300_spu.o \

                em8300_alsa.o em8300_params.o em8300_eeprom.o em8300_models.o

#obj-m += adv717x.o

obj-m += bt865.o

obj-m += em8300.o
```

adv717x is not yet converted to use v4l2 interface.

Thx

----------

